# Happy Birthday Jrs!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heeeeeyyy... Saw you are having a b-day today! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday JRs to your health and happiness .Pat


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Pretty low key day for me. I am trying to keep it subtle because next year is my mid-life crisis bday! In other words I am in the market for a sports car, a taupe(sp???) and a really young hot gold digger mistress!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy B-day!!!

I hear what yer say'n, 39yrs meself .

I'd prefer athe Aston Martin V12 Vantage w/the watch that locks/unlocks it over arm/eye candy...yeah baby!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol you guys, 

happy bday Jrs, hope you do something fun today!


mid-life crisis, just don't buy the shell and chasis to a 1967 shelby 427 cobra like my dad did back when I was in grade 7, now I'm done college and he's done bugger all to it, and it about to sell it.... and get a testarossa 

that damn cobra has been in our garage, for darn near 9 years lol.... we haven't parked in our garage in over 15 years ...he had a boat before that! LOL...again needed to repair it, it was a 24' ciggarette cruiser lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it's part of the Y chromosome to get a "toy" to work on .


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I know it's your birthday and all but you're biting my hairstyle!!! Have yourself a good one. *cheers*


----------

